# Deda Zero 100 Handlebars measurements



## spyderX (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello all,

Looking to purchase a Deda Zero 100 handlebar but noticed that the width measurements are from "outside to outside". Would a 42cm Deda Zero 100 be equivalent to a 40cm centre-to-centre? None of my LBS has them so I can't compare them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## audiojan (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, a Deda 42cm (outside-outside) is almost exactly 40cm center-center. If you want a 42cm center-center, then you need to order 44cm Deda's


----------

